# Primer



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

For those who prime. Whats the best primer to use for new drywall? What specific primer do you like? 

Theres so many different opinions on what type of primer to use over new drywall . Some say sealer ,some surfacer ,some sealer/surfacer,pva etc


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I use primer every day. Most of our work is orange peel texture. Most jobs i use Sherman Williams PVA. On level 5 I use one coat of PVA and a second coat of Sherman Williams builders solutions surfacer. For top coat over texture I use Sherman Williams promar 700.


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I like USG Tough Hide, it seems to work well on the joint flashing. I also like the Sherwinn Williams Promar primers.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

I hear a lot of people who use promar200.Must be something goo about it. I have used usg first coat which isnt bad but id like a little more sealing properties in it.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Promar 200 is all I use anymore, besides that I get a really good buy on it around 20 per gallon. 1st coat has way too much clay in it eats up the spray tip.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

silverstilts said:


> Promar 200 is all I use anymore, besides that I get a really good buy on it around 20 per gallon. 1st coat has way too much clay in it eats up the spray tip.


That is actually one of the reasons for starting this thread is i can see that with first coat and i will be spraying soon So looking for a good primer that also sprays well. 

I may try promar200. Whats the difference between the 200,400 and other SW like drywall prime,hamony and easy sand?

Right now im kinda leaning towards the SW promar or pva primer&sealer.I also hear good things about zinsser gardz but dont know if i like the seal only and that its clear.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

FAB said:


> That is actually one of the reasons for starting this thread is i can see that with first coat and i will be spraying soon So looking for a good primer that also sprays well.
> 
> I may try promar200. Whats the difference between the 200,400 and other SW like drywall prime,hamony and easy sand?
> 
> Right now im kinda leaning towards the SW promar or pva primer&sealer.I also hear good things about zinsser gardz but dont know if i like the seal only and that its clear.


 SWP prep rite 200 is a good primer for hiding. Problock is good for stains and places with moisture (bath , shower) For economy jobs i just use masterhide flat. Difference between 200 and 400 is the amount of solids in the products. High solid paints cover better and in theory last longer. 200 has more then 400. PPG high build primer is also pretty nice and fairly cheap.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

How much primer are you guys using. I go threw 100s of gallons a month. I could never pay 20$ a gallon for anything. I order shop loads at a time for better pricing. PVA 4$ a gallon/ promar 700 8$ a gallon/ and builders choice at 13$. But I also realize not everyone can do it.


----------

